# American Cancer Society, Relay For Life



## noname (Jun 5, 2005)

R & K Archery is hosting a 3D shoot to benefit The American Cancer Society, Relay For Life.

ALL proceeds go to The American Cancer Society.

Come out and have a great time on R & K's course spread over 30 acres all while supporting a great cause.


----------



## noname (Jun 5, 2005)

ttt


----------

